# Obstacle courses for kids



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I need to design a bunch of fun obstacle courses for kids. I need some for kids who know how to w/t/c and jump crossrails. And I need some for kids who can only w/t and do poles. I've got all kinds of things I can work with. I have ground poles, standards, barrels, cones and weaving poles. I want to be able to spend one day practicing and then the next day have a race with the kids. Anyone have any ideas, or preferably pictures/videos?


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

for the canter group maybeh......actually now i look at it again....its a bit complex.....a bit TOO complex!


----------

